# Quick easy chicken/shrimp gumbo over rice.



## garneroutlaw (Sep 28, 2009)

I made this tonight and it's a pretty easy/cheap recipe - I pulled it out of thin air.

What you need: 

1. 8 oz or so of chicken breast (half of a large breast)

2. 12 medium sized shrimp

3. 4 oz white rice

4. 1 can of tomatoes and okra

5. 1 tablespoon margerine/a few shakes of salt (for rice)

6. 1/4 cup white wine

7. 1/8 cup olive oil

8. Lousiana hot sauce/old bay seasoning

Steps: Start by boiling the rice in a large saucepan with the 1 tablespoon of margerine and a few pinches of salt. On a medium-high heat, add olive oil to a large frying pan. Cut the chicken breast into strips and add to the frying pan. Cook the chicken breast strips until they are very lightly browned. Add the shrimp and white wine and let cook for2-3 minutes until the chicken is done. Add the can of okra and tomatoes right into the frying pan and stir. Add a few tablespoons of hot sauce (to your liking)and a few sprinkles of Old Bay and allow that to simmer for 3-4 minutes. Add cornstarch if needed if you prefer it to be a little thicker. Serve over the drained rice and it is delicous. This recipe will serve 2 people.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Nothin' like a little Gumbo every now and then! Sounds great!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

This is basically how I make my stewed tomato and ocra. Except for the chicken and wine....lol. Mine is far from gumbo, but as far as stewed tomatos and ocra go.......it's top notch!

Dang now I got to make some tonight for dinner!


----------

